# Finally loaded for bear



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well finally the time has come to start loading and packing for the week! We spent the weekend loading up the quads and checking off our lists. We leave on Friday heading north to Quebec for our spring bear trip. Some of you that I have been in contact with over the last few months, as I had mentioned I will give you folks a full report when we get back. I know regardless how the trip goes, I am sure we will have a great time!!!So hopefully if we have some good luck I will have some pictures to post for you all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

hunterjb6 said:


> Well finally the time has come to start loading and packing for the week! We spent the weekend loading up the quads and checking off our lists. We leave on Friday heading north to Quebec for our spring bear trip. Some of you that I have been in contact with over the last few months, as I had mentioned I will give you folks a full report when we get back. I know regardless how the trip goes, I am sure we will have a great time!!!So hopefully if we have some good luck I will have some pictures to post for you all in a couple of weeks.


 
Have fun man......Hope you guys tags some bruisers

tjstebb


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Luck!

Keep us posted!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Good luck !!! Do not forget the Thermacell....


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks all.... and I won't forget the Thermacell!!! I have two of them packed already!:lol: 
Oh.... yah tjstebb, by the way I do not have any frozen pizza's packed either!

Count down is on now......48 hours to go and it's northbound!!

:bouncy:......This guy represents a little of the excitement!:lol:


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

good luck hope the weather treats you good!!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

How did the hunt go? Very interested in the place for a future yr. You already sent me all the info a few months back, so no need to send it again. Just wanted to hear how it went.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

yea fill us in on how it went


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

The hunt went well as I have been busier then busy!! I will post a thread soon with some pics and some stories, I just have not had the time to sit and type a bunch let alone even log in on the forum. Sorry for the delay guys, but geesh you leave for 9 or 10 days and get back and you would think I was gone for a month!


----------

